# torsion axles vs leaf springs



## abunai (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm thinking about changing my trailer axles to torsion from leaf springs. Has anyone done this? What are the pros and cons? Also, has anyone switched from grease to oil for the axle bearings?

Thanks


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 9, 2010)

abunai said:


> I'm thinking about changing my trailer axles to torsion from leaf springs. Has anyone done this? What are the pros and cons? Also, has anyone switched from grease to oil for the axle bearings?
> 
> Thanks



Oil will work, but you have to have a oil hub cover, and have a ultimate seal, Likely is not achievable in these cheap trailer axles.. Semis run oil hubs.. Torsion is a far superior ride IMO, as you gain independent suspension for #1, You can have a much lower setting trailer, But i am not sure how they will fair being continuously submerged into water.. Probably will be fine, I got to imagine some of the high end boat trailers have them..


----------

